

What about a browser(a la Chrome) with command line capabilities? - gsivil

I was thinking if it would be interesting to have  browser that at the same time would be acting as command line. 
Examples: goto gmail.com compose new
          goto wikipedia.org penguin
          goto ........
======
thinkalone
Have you seen <https://mozillalabs.com/ubiquity/> and <http://vimperator.org/>
?

Or maybe... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_%28web_browser%29> :)

~~~
gsivil
Maybe I have not expressed my self clearly. I was thinking if there is a full
feature browser(not a command line browser like lynx) where at the same time
will be having command line capabilities. I guess it can be something like
kernel on the cloud.

------
madhouse
You're looking at Emacs, which has a terminal, and a browser (well, the
browser is a bit trickier to add in: <http://www.haxney.org/2009/08/its-
alive.html>), among other things.

~~~
gsivil
This looks very interesting. Very close to what I was thinking. Thanks

------
wwortiz
Maybe start here: <http://www.uzbl.org/>

~~~
gsivil
I was thinking something with flavor chrome+bash full capability of playing
video for example and at the same time be used as text editor if you want,
list your offline files etc I am not sure that uzbl is that. But I am sorry if
I missed the point of uzbl-browser

~~~
wwortiz
I think what you are asking for is a browser that also acts as a terminal.

It would have to do both really well to fit into that niche, but I haven't
looked too much into uzbl-browser but it may be able to perform such tasks
through its extensibility.

~~~
gsivil
Exactly that "a browser that also acts as a terminal" :). I am not a
programmer. I am talking from the perspective of someone that likes the
comfort and the goods of a fully featured browser(multimedia, filling forms
easily, ..) and the flexibility and the simplicity of a terminal.

------
brk
Not sure I understand. What would be the purpose? It seems like needless extra
typing.

------
eof
I use vimperator for the types of things you have mentioned. Keyboard
shortcuts for everything very similar to vim.

But in other comments you seem to ask about actual terminal capabilities. Not
really interested in that personally, I am fine having my browser be a browser
and my terminal be a terminal. Might be neat to run an instance of a terminal
in a browser tab though.

But I do recommend learning vimperator if you spend a lot of time in the
terminal anyway.

